# Table saw ?



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm in the market for a job site style table saw . Looking and porter cable , Bosch ,ridged or maybe dewalt . What do yall recommend . I won't be using it a lot . Just for small projects and home repair . Porter cable is the cheapest . Of the bunch almost 200 dollars cheaper .


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

I got one at Lowes - Kobalt, 10" 15amp - cheaper than the Porter Cable - ive shelved my entire garage and built tables and 16x8 greenhouses - so far no problem, had it about 2 months.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_486267-52010-KT1015_0__?productId=50056619


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

get a brand, that has a SUV with it!!!

they are awesome!! way easier to use and set up with it.


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

I keep saying I'm not a fan of Ridgid. But I had a 10" Ridgid table saw with the wheel/ stand. It was stolen, but I will probably buy the same one again when I'm ready to replace it. Good portability, fence, rip capacity and power. Usually had mine hooked up to a shop vac that was plugged into a foot switch. 

Saw was a little slow to come up to full speed. My other saws are 5hp+ and they jump to full throttle. But was never a big issue.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I do like the ridged my dad has . He has the big all steel one . But the extra 200 bucks is my only hold up . Might need to just bite the bullet and go with it


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I got a cheap Ryobi on sale at Home Depot 10 years ago just to get me out of a bind.It's remodeled to houses and is used almost weekly.I would still like to have something that'll rip bigger stuff.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I just got one of these. It was a PITA to assemble but works. It even has a riving knife feature and an extension on the table. So far so good.
* Ryobi *

* Model # RTS21G*

* Internet # 205503644 *

* Store SKU # 830094 *










*10 in. Portable Table Saw with Quick Stand*

  

 (22) 
Write a Review

 Questions & Answers (1)


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I have the rigid 10" job site. I built a router insert for the slide that slides open. Now I have a router table and table saw that are portable.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a Dewalt and have bed pleased with it. Thanks, Steven


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

69RRVERT said:


> I have a Dewalt and have bed pleased with it. Thanks, Steven


Very nice work table you've built behind that saw. Are those 2 poles enough support for that saw when it's running or do you put something else under the saw when in use? Is the saw attached to the 2 supports in any way or just sits in the channel routed out in the plywood? I like that setup.


----------

